# Action shots



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

I love this photo! 
I thought it would be cool to see if anyone else had some action shots 
if so please post them


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice.

This was posted years ago. The only 'air' shot I've ever gotten. Was a millisecond away from a really nice shot....as you can see so close.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Really like that first picture  Shawn you were definitely close to a really cool shot!
Absolutely no action shots of my frogs yet, every fish photo is an action shot, but the prize is to catch the Cichlids when they're "yawning".


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

a little too quick for the camera...


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

cool shots, good thing you had those flash's on


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hehe good thread.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i really like both of those shots, 
thanks for sharing them i hope there are more out there.
skylsdale yours looks like a ghost frog , or like its disappearing .


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Rons definitely looks like a ghost! New morph found, locality: afterlife


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Couple of Cobalts here !!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

This photo is not mine but it is my favorite so I wanted to post it. Alexander Stubbs took this photo in Panama:


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

hahaha those are both awesome !
tony i love that first one


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

awsome pictures so far guys! Porkchop i love the first one!!


----------



## Fishtrem (Oct 13, 2008)

What GREAT pics! I can't imagine how many almosts perfect to get the money shot.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

anymore out there ?


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Today I took some pics of my Bicolor female and when I saw this pic I immediately thought of this thread!!!

So here it is!












It's this frog









Hope you like it!

Greetings


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

heres my action shot!.....lol


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

wow! that's high... can't find the frog


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

iridebmx said:


> heres my action shot!.....lol
> 
> 
> I used to ride. Been a while though. I guess I'm "old school"
> ...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that second shot is amazing witht the frog doing a head dive!


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

here is one of my male mint terribilis


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

and his landing


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

wow nice legs !


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

*Flavovittata...*


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Just found an old one:


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Different type of action then the rest, but still action!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogboy said:


> Different type of action then the rest, but still action!


I can't stop laughing! He's my son...all he meant was was the male calling, with the puffed out throat. That's not how I took it!

Here's my action shots. She's too fast for my shutter speed!
Doug


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

"Okay lady, get the camera out of my face already!"












Deb


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Wicked shooting everyone! A while back someone posted a superb shot of a froglet tagging a fruitfly, got it just as the tongue hit the fly, I can't find it but someone must remember it and/or know where it is?


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

bronz said:


> Wicked shooting everyone! A while back someone posted a superb shot of a froglet tagging a fruitfly, got it just as the tongue hit the fly, I can't find it but someone must remember it and/or know where it is?


Here you go. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/58901-caught-tongue-out.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Not a frog, but Echo hasn't made an appearance in awhile so here ya go...









(Cropped and retouched)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Not a frog, but Echo hasn't made an appearance in awhile so here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Dave, I'm guessing melonos are too small for something like that. You must do Hydei for Echo.
Doug


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Now Dave, I'm guessing melonos are too small for something like that. You must do Hydei for Echo.
> Doug


Actually she gets meal worms and super worms, occasionally crickets too. Other then that its frozen mixed veggies and ferret food. I actually cut back on the insects though because the ferret food is so high in protein and fat. She was a little chubby when younger, but ironically her weight is like perfect now that I stopped feeding her dog and cat foods that had lower protein and fat. Not sure how that works but seems to be agreeing with her.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Got Extremely lucky tonight and was able to photograph the start and finish of my female lamasi's jump.

Sighting the landing area and preparing for take off:









Taking Off:









Beginning to Land:









The landed belly shot:


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Gorgeous shots!!! That belly is amazing!! What a great frog.

Echo is very adorable too 

Georgia


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a couple of shots


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Great photos of Echo...how old is she now?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rcteem said:


> Great photos of Echo...how old is she now?


She'll be 3 around the first of the year, maybe the end of this month. I think she was 8 weeks when I got her and that was a February if I remember correctly. I've got some old vids on my old cell phone I'll try to blue-tooth them to the new one and get them on the PC soon, maybe take some newer/better video too and post it soon.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Great shots guys...what is Echo? ....Stu


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stu&shaz said:


> Great shots guys...what is Echo? ....Stu


Echo is my North African Fennec Fox. There are more pics in the links below in my signature and here is the old thread introducing her to the board...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/28792-meet-echo-my-new-fox.html
Enjoy


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

here is one i found on my camera..


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

No picture no picture!


----------



## exboyz04 (Mar 20, 2009)

Exerlant dive shots


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Azureus leaping


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Vanzolinii flying


----------

